# Mastercook v14 available starting 6 am CDT, Tuesday, June 25, 2013



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

See: http://www.cheftalk.com/t/76316/mas...ing-6-am-cdt-tuesday-june-25-2013#post_432522


----------

